# Lounge > Science and Technology >  >  Neil de Grasse Tyson on the afterlife.

## Sagan



----------


## CloudMaker

IDK i dont believe everything scientists say. God is not a scientist.

----------


## Sagan

Indeed god is not a scientist, or m=he may be one. The point is that we don't know who or what god actually is. It's all belief.

----------


## Sagan

As far as I am concerned there is nothing called 'God' We are living in a universe governed by natural selection from the tiny sub atomic particules to the macro, all you can see and interact with. But nowhere does a god come into play for me in all od this.

oh my god I thought I was in the chat....

----------


## InvisibleGuy

^ lol. Uhm....fwiw, I think there is a God. I watched the video and he had some pretty profound, thought-provoking things to say I guess....but nothing I haven't thought of or heard before, tbh.

Imo there is someone, there is a higher power out there. Someone is driving the bus. But imo he/she doesn't care if the bus goes off a fucking cliff and burns everyone in it alive. My family and friends, my kids, might call me agnostic but that doesn't describe me really. I believe in a higher power. I don't believe we're just floating around in space and came to be because we evolved and when we die we just are rotting flesh in the ground and our lives meant nothing. I believe the decisions, the choices you make matter. Maybe. Sometimes I don't think they matter. I think very good people with a good moral compass, people who bring joy into a lot of people's lives and only think of others often suffer and die...they suffer needlessly, it's suffering without meaning.

The meaningless suffering is what leads me to believe there is a God that doesn't care. To dumb it down, into a way that even preschoolers could understand....God doesn't even have to lift a finger to end the suffering. Years ago my ex-wife new a couple that gave birth to a newborn baby girl that suffered from an incurable, very rare form of cancer. And, on top of that, this baby was allergic to pain killers. Think about that for a second, let that sink in. It was hearbreaking, and of course she suffered, and she died. And. For what.

----------


## Cuchculan

The biggest mystery of life is death. We wonder what happens when we die. But who is in a hurry to find out? Only one way to get the answer. Is there life after death? Yes. It just doesn't involve you.

----------


## Skippy

I absolutely refuse to believe in any life after death. its opposites. i didnt exist in 1837 because i wasnt born or had a body or mind. when i die, well, im broken, so ill never work again. no mind, no nuthin. its so unfair we exist like this only to cease to be forever in such a short time, but life doesnt care of the individual... although non existance doesnt matter as we just wont know anything so nothing even matters anymore.

in this case tho, as nature has a reasoning for everything, how do we go on if this is true? simple. clone ourselves aka have children. thats why sex feels so good....lol its natures way of insuring you dont make the mistake of ending future 'you's' ..they are not us, but least a continuation, a new us...see what i hate about being gay is im the last of my line, so i lose the race to whatever the end of time is.....

----------


## Chantellabella

I spend a lot of time in my head thinking about humanity, its purpose, and some bigger picture out there. In fact, each week I have a different philosophy, and because I'm not dead yet, I have only speculation and imagination.

But here's this week's thought....


I wonder if this place is some type of step towards the bigger picture. It's as though we are in a training camp with obstacles, loyalty tests, and dire situations. Whoever/ whatever set us up here is watching and scoring. Our performance on things like compassion, survival, and basic positive human skills then determine what you do or where you go in the other place. 

I think we are made to struggle here so we grow into stronger, more compassionate human beings, which may be needed by some greater force when we pass.

Just my random thought for this week. Next week will be different because I have no knowledge of beyond. I've read religious books, spoke with philosophy scholars, and just wondered. 

The only definite thing I can say is I definitely don't have an answer.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

But why do some people lose, and some people forever seem to win?

Why do some guys get the girl of their dreams? Why do some guys always get the promotion?

Why is there needless suffering?

I get suffering to serve a purpose, needless suffering, I don't get it.

Why did my ex-gf kill herself? What possible purpose did that serve, except to make a whole, whooooole bunch of people suffer. And I mean, suffer, for years.

This is why I don't believe in a god that cares.

----------


## CloudMaker

> But why do some people lose, and some people forever seem to win?
> 
> Why do some guys get the girl of their dreams? Why do some guys always get the promotion?
> 
> Why is there needless suffering?
> 
> I get suffering to serve a purpose, needless suffering, I don't get it.
> 
> Why did my ex-gf kill herself? What possible purpose did that serve, except to make a whole, whooooole bunch of people suffer. And I mean, suffer, for years.
> ...



Maybe all of us that suffer did something awful in a past life?

I know reincarnation is not in the Bible but I believe I lived a past life. I remember some of it.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

@CloudMaker
 Well, personally I don't believe in reincarnation. The idea that some people suffer now because of what we did in a past life doesn't make sense, to me, personally. Because, for example: my ex-gf killed herself. That has led to years, and years of suffering for me, for her three daughters, for her son-in-law who she was close to, for all of her friends (and she had tons), for her ex-husband, who still cared for her very much.

That means all of those people, ironically, did something in a past life to deserve the needless suffering caused by her suicide. I just don't buy it. It's too many people, and it's too ironic. All of the people in her life did something in a past life to cause suffering in this one? It doesn't make sense.

----------


## CloudMaker

You're right the world doesn't make sense. IDK. I'd like to believe I am being punished for something I did in past life. Otherwise what's the point.

----------

